# Anyone Watching the VMA's?



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

it just started here. katy perry, WOW.  i hear the camel toe is the new cleavage.  



this russel brand dude is kinda annoying.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

whoah, dude just jumped on the stage while taylor swift was accepting her award and said she didn't deserve it. that was hella rude. http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/hiphopmediatraining/171413/kanye-west-has-truly-lost-it-this-time/


[youtube]ZdcY_3PdzBc[/youtube]


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 13, 2009)

what a dick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

they should have thrown him out.


----------



## airman (Sep 13, 2009)

That is messed up. Thats got to make a person feel like shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

now lady gaga is throwin' down the camel toe. her and all her backup dancers.  

both her and katy wore tight, white spandex.


----------



## airman (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know how someone could intentionally sport a camel toe around and keep a straight face.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 14, 2009)

I still cant believe what kanye west did, its like he has the brain of a 5 year old.


----------



## Sneezy (Sep 14, 2009)

and he still thinks george bush caused katrina because he hates black people. what a retard...

it surely didnt have anything to do with NO being below sea level or anything and wth those video links dont work


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 14, 2009)

my wife made me watch the re-run to see what a dick kanye is. i agree russell brand is annoying as hell.


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxKIcrDsJAs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxKIcrDsJAs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## man on the moon 19 (Sep 14, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxKIcrDsJAs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxKIcrDsJAs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


 haha instant classic


----------



## jamesrock (Sep 14, 2009)

good one...........


----------



## Red rhino grower (Sep 14, 2009)

I think Kanye is racist.


----------



## Red rhino grower (Sep 14, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxKIcrDsJAs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxKIcrDsJAs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


That was qued fucking perfect +rep to you


----------

